# Quick Question...Catheter?



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if you are normally catheterized during a TT? I didn't think I was, but when I was getting ready to go home the nurse came in and said..oh, they already took the catheter out. I told her I didn't think I had one to begin with. Well, I just got word from my Endo's office, that although my bloodwork came back okay for celiac panel, my urine did not. I'm of course, looking it up, and am thinking I might have a bladder infection. I won't go to the PCP till Monday, but now I'm wondering if I did have a catheter and ended up with this problem. I shouldn't look stuff up lol. I had told my endo that I experience lower back...ache, tiredness, but not pain, if that makes sense. I thought it was from the Levo, but apparently not. It's always something, honest to Pete.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I have always been catheterized during any surgery where they have used general anesthesia, but they always remove it before I wake up. I know some have to keep it for awhile, but I've never had to and it's always gone when I wake up.


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

I think Velcro is correct. They don't tell you that ahead of time, they do it when you are under. I only know I was because I overheard the recovery room nurse report that I had xxxcc's output via straight cath.


----------



## Exiledmoths (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know if it is standard to get a catheter but i know my mother did when she had her thyroid removed. It was only in for an hour or two after she woke up though. I have had catheters numerous times for completely different reason and never got a bladder infection from it. I have had more bladder infections from soap irritating things and letting it get infected then catheters. I'm sure it is possible though.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

It kind of skeeves me out that they would put one in without telling me...blech. I'll find out for sure on Monday what the problem is, until then, I'll drink lots of cranberry juice!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not have a catheter with my TT. They told me to void my bladder before surgery b/c i wouldn't have one and I woke up having to go. My thyroid surgery lasted just under four hours.

I had my ankle reconstructed in March...two hours...and I also did not have a catheter. I was told at that time that it is rare for non-abdominal surgery to use catheters.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Hmmm . . . I don't think I had one? I hope you find out what's going on and feel better soon!


----------

